# Just made a hard decision with one of the babies



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

I was checking the litters over, and found one black tan baby (2weeks old) lying not moving under it's siblings. I lifted it out, and it was breathing. Not moving, but it's breathing was very laboured. I didn't know how long it had been like that, the last time i check them was yesterday evening. I held it and watched it for about half an hour, and it didn't move once...except the occasional breath.

I didn't want it to suffer any more, so i culled it. I feel really upset as this is the first one i've had like this and the first time i have culled anything (other than a fish which was beyond correcting). My fiance has just had to deal with me in tears. I feel really ****.

I don't know if anyone will agree that i made the right decision for this little one. It showed no signs of fighting for life, it's limbs never moved...and i just didn't want it to suffer any longer.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It sounds like it didn't have long left, you just shortened it's suffering xxx

Sarah xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you Sarah. I really don't know what happened with this little one. All of the other babies are lively (and that's an understatement - as when i was checking them they were pinging out all over the place)...but this little one, just had no fight left. I hate ever having to make a decision like this. I guess it's part and parcel of keeping animals, i know this from having dogs all my life, and having other pets 'put to sleep' at the vets. Though i have never had to actually do this myself. xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Sometimes some babies just don't make it. He could have had any one of a number of problems or internal birth defects. You did the only thing you could - took responsibility for him and made the same choice that I and a lot of people on here would 

Sarah xxx


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you Sarah. That does bring some comfort. *hugs* xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree. You absolutely did the right thing.
The mouse would have suffered, and died anyways from your description, so it was very good of you to do what you did. It's impressive that it was your first, and you over came that, to make the right decision. 

I hope the rest of the litter does wonderfully.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Rhasputin. All the other babies are so lively. It's taken my baby number from 43 to 42. I have a litter thats slightly older (by a week) so i have just taken the boys out, so they're in their bachelor pad! (from fidgets litter of 12....6 girls and 6 boys - how awesome!!)

I'm going to wait til this time next week to sex and move lily and buttons litters. They're 2 weeks at the moment, and i usually move the boys out when they're 3 to 3 1/2 weeks old.

xxx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

You did the right thing. The baby probly didnt have much longer. You let it go in peace.
Good luck with the rest fo the litter.
Why do you move the boys out so early?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

You did good by culling the baby. I know it's hard, and it's even harder when the first one is a baby. But you did well, and now you know you can handle an emergency should one ever rise.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Usually i don't move the boys out so soon, but the boys in Fidgets litter are well developed and are showing signs of being rather frisky towards their female siblings, so i'd rather move them now than risk any teeny pregnancies.

They are also all feeding for themselves. I've kept an eye on Fidget and the babies, and to be honest she very seldom feeds them now...if anything she runs away and they eat their solid food instead. Poor fidget even tried hiding on top of the water bottle :lol: only thing was....she was too fat bless her!


----------

